# DaddyRay Is Asking!



## DADDYRAY MEDRANO (Sep 2, 2021)

My 2007 BMW X3 needed to have the final stage blower resistor replaced I did and my air-conditioning works the only problem is that when I turn off my car the unit stays on I Jimmy the connection a little bit and it turns off and then it turns back on could it be that because it jimmys a little bit it is causing it to not make a secure contact help! 
is there any way I could have that tested to see if there’s a short there?


----------

